# The top 5 best ever !!!



## quasar44 (Jan 9, 2020)

It’s your opinion 

my list ...will defend it later 

1) Jon Jones 

2) Fedor 

3) GSP

4) Mighty Mouse 

5) Spider Anderson Silvia


----------



## Buka (Jan 9, 2020)

Lists like these are so darn hard to make. But that sure is a fine list you have there.


----------



## JP3 (Jan 10, 2020)

I can't really do an order, but here's my list of five bad dudes I'd not want to have to tangle with. Train with, absolutely... but fight? Nah...

Mike Tyson
Royce Gracie
Yasuhiro Yamashita
 Hee Il Cho
Kyuzo Mifune 



Note: I'm not commenting on these guys personalities.... I'd just not really want to mess with any of them if they were upset with me.


----------



## Buka (Jan 10, 2020)

JP3 said:


> I can't really do an order, but here's my list of five bad dudes I'd not want to have to tangle with. Train with, absolutely... but fight? Nah...
> 
> Mike Tyson
> Royce Gracie
> ...



You wouldn't have to worry about Hee Il Cho. He ain't about to spar/fight with anyone.


----------



## Martial D (Jan 10, 2020)

quasar44 said:


> It’s your opinion
> 
> my list ...will defend it later
> 
> ...



Fedor fought bums

MM too, to a (slightly) lesser extent


----------



## JP3 (Jan 11, 2020)

Buka said:


> You wouldn't have to worry about Hee Il Cho. He ain't about to spar/fight with anyone.


I sort of remembered you had a... issue... with HIC back in the day.  Did you ever get a chance to meet Bong Soo Han?


----------



## Buka (Jan 11, 2020)

JP3 said:


> I sort of remembered you had a... issue... with HIC back in the day.  Did you ever get a chance to meet Bong Soo Han?



I never had the pleasure of meeting Bong Soo Han.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Jan 11, 2020)

Martial D said:


> Fedor fought bums
> 
> MM too, to a (slightly) lesser extent


By my count, Fedor has beaten 6 UFC champions, as well as multiple Pride and K1 champions and Olympic medalists. I think you have an unusual definition of “bums”.


----------



## Martial D (Jan 11, 2020)

Tony Dismukes said:


> By my count, Fedor has beaten 6 UFC champions, as well as multiple Pride and K1 champions and Olympic medalists. I think you have an unusual definition of “bums”.


No, it's the standard definition.

All the prior guys he beat that were 'ex champions' were all well past their fighting days.

Meanwhile he is padding his record with lots of guys with only a handful of fights, no fights, and losing records.

If you strip it all down he squeeked a couple of decisions over old era guys like nog and crocop, but not much else. People that rate him near the top are just riding hype.


----------



## quasar44 (Jan 11, 2020)

Tony Dismukes said:


> By my count, Fedor has beaten 6 UFC champions, as well as multiple Pride and K1 champions and Olympic medalists. I think you have an unusual definition of “bums”.



Fedor In his prime world KO the current UFC champ In 2-3 min


----------



## quasar44 (Jan 11, 2020)

Fedor had the fastest hands
The most slick submissions 
The best TD
The best ground in pound


----------



## marques (Jan 12, 2020)

quasar44 said:


> It’s your opinion
> 
> my list ...will defend it later
> 
> ...



To me it is really hard to give a top 5, so I cannot even think about ranking them. It is sort of comparing apples with oranges. I prefer apples, but that’s subjective.

Anyway, I would surely include Spider and Khabib.

Mighty Mouse is really good, but is he good for his weight class or really top 5? 

Jon Jones is too good for his opponents that is becoming boring. But should ‘picograms’ matter (when nearly every athlete is on special stuff)? If it matters, he cannot be top 5... (at least until it is absolutely sure nothing wrong was made).

I loved the stoic looking Fedor. On the other hand, he was genetically gifted and allowed to be a bit of a brawler which is not what I value in a fighter.

GSP was strategically smart, and skilled in all areas. Actually, I do not know much about this one, but he only did good for MMA and martial arts in general. No headline for bad behaviour, no **** talk...


----------



## pdg (Jan 16, 2020)

marques said:


> Mighty Mouse is really good, but is he good for his weight class or really top 5?



This is the only mighty mouse I'm aware of.




 

He transcends classification.


----------



## Headhunter (Jan 17, 2020)

quasar44 said:


> Fedor had the fastest hands
> The most slick submissions
> The best TD
> The best ground in pound


And the majority of his success happened in a league known for its corruption and ties to the yakuza. Funny how as soon as he started fighting state side he started losing very quick.


----------



## Headhunter (Jan 17, 2020)

quasar44 said:


> Fedor In his prime world KO the current UFC champ In 2-3 min


Lol no he wouldn't....sorry he just wouldn't...well unless the champ took a dive and was paid off. Daniel Cormier would wreck him as woukd miocic the 2 top heavyweights.....fedor lost to a light heavyweight in Dan Henderson and to Bigfoot silva who frankly is an awful fighter and got tapped out quick against former champion fabricio werdum


----------



## quasar44 (Jan 18, 2020)

So give me your top 5

Fedor was a terminator in the day and would have destroyed the current Ufc champ


----------



## quasar44 (Jan 18, 2020)

Fedor 

Insane power and punching speed
Take down King
Insane submissions off his back


----------



## Headhunter (Jan 18, 2020)

quasar44 said:


> So give me your top 5
> 
> Fedor was a terminator in the day and would have destroyed the current Ufc champ


Then why did he refuse to fight in the UFC?...hmmm


----------



## punisher73 (Jan 23, 2020)

The problem with many people like Fedor is that they have competed for so long, its easy to forget how dominate they were in their prime. Much like how good Mike Tyson was and then the end of his career really tarnishes his early career accomplishments.   There were also eras of development in MMA that certain champions ushered in and now we take for granted.  For example, Marco Ruas was one of the first fighters that really incorporated the Muay Thai/BJJ mix that is still used today.


----------



## punisher73 (Jan 23, 2020)

Headhunter said:


> Then why did he refuse to fight in the UFC?...hmmm



He didn't, he was under contract with M-1 and when they wanted to do a co-promotion event, Dana White refused.  Currently, people look at the UFC as the premiere MMA organization.  Back when Fedor competed, this wasn't the case and was one of many good organizations.

Fedor wanted to fight Couture, but at the time the UFC didn't want that fight.  They were still trying to push the image that they had the best fighters.

In the end, just like boxing, there are too many politics in it on why certain great fights never happen.


----------



## CB Jones (Jan 23, 2020)

Don't remember who said it but this reminds me of a quote....

Never call a fighter a bum unless you are willing to get in the ring and prove him to be one.


----------

